# Max. Tire size Clearance Infinito Athena



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if the front clearance will allow 700X28 - or is 700X25 the max.? Thanks.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

25mm is the max


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much or your reply.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

If you want to run 28mm then the Impulsio is your frame....possibly a CX frame could work as well


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank you*

Appreciate the reply. I really life and prefer the Infinito. I run 700x25 on my San Remo and they provide a good, comfortable ride.


----------

